# Snooping on iPhone.



## checkingout (Jun 7, 2012)

Other than just Safari history, iMessage history, and checking apps downloaded, is there another place I'm forgetting to check? My H's phone is currently using my Apple ID so I can see any apps downloaded even if they're deleted before he gets home, but I don't want to miss something. He was using games, Google Hangouts, and Yahoo Messenger for his EA. Is there a way to know if he is logging into a different apple ID and then switching back?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

You can only have a device connected to one Apple ID at a time. When you connect to a new ID and try to do anything, syncing wise or downloading, then the device resets the information on the device back to default out of the box settings. There are tons of apps that would allow nefarious activity. He could be installing the apps, using them, and then deleting the information and apps before coming home. You would only know the original time and app was purchased and not anything relating to them after that, meaning it could be downloaded, installed, used, deleted and repeated each day, and you would be none the wiser.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

You can use a spy app. Get all contacts. Records all phone calls, text messages, and pictures sent and received. Tracks safari history, email, and apps downloaded to phone. And you would always be able to track the phone's location through GPS and use environmental listening which basically turns the phones mic into a VAR whenever you want.

The thing is though an iPhone has to jailbroken before a spy app can be uploaded onto it. Find out what your iOS is. If it is 6.1.3 follow this link to jail break.

How to Jailbreak iOS 6.1.3 on iPhone 4, 3GS, & iPod Touch 4 (Semi-Untethered) - YouTube

I think iPhone 5 is a different iOS so you'll need to find another method of jailbreaking. A good how to reference for Apple stuff, especially for jailbreaking (which you will need to do before installing a spy app).
iClarified - Tutorials - iPhone

The company I use to monitor.
iPhone Spy Software â€“ Mobile Spy iPhone Monitoring App

Mobile Spy Compatibility | Android, iPhone and BlackBerry Spy App

If you decide to go this route I suggest you do it at night while he is asleep because it will take about 15 mins with the jailbreak plus a little less than 5 with the spy app install.

Wait do *NOT* do this if this is a company phone or anything like that. Personal cell phone *ONLY!!!!*


----------



## DumbDude (Jul 27, 2013)

I used an application called 'iphone backup extractor'. 

It does exactly what the name says. The one thing that surprised me though was, all the picture messages that were taken still existed. Even after being deleted. So I could see the lovely photos that my WW was sending to the OM.

This is obviously no good if you want real time data.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sync the iPhone with iTunes on a computer then use the backup extractor to view.

You can see history, texts (content - not just times and dates). 

There are instruction for this somewhere on this forum but I can't remember where since neither me nor my wife have an iPhone I just read over the directions.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Is there any free spy app for iPhone? I have not found any yet. I was looking for the free iPhone spy app. Now I am using a paid version called iKeyMonitor. It's working smoothly with every facility that I need, but I don't want to pay so much money for it.


----------

